
Eric 'Winkle' Brown: Celebrated British pilot dies, aged 97 - RachelF
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-sussex-35626854
======
byron_fast
There is a documentary about his career available on Netflix, I believe it is
this one:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3785088/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3785088/)

Safe to say there will never be another guy with a career like that.

~~~
CPAhem
There's a good video on YouTube, too

BBC Britains Greatest Pilot The Extraordinary Story of Captain Winkle Brown

[https://youtu.be/LEe5ul37Q7g](https://youtu.be/LEe5ul37Q7g)

------
danieltillett
The Torygraph obituary is far better [1]. I don't have much love for the
Telegraphy apart from their excellent obituaries - I can't get enough of
obscure soldiers and landed gentry.

1\.
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12167611/Captain-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12167611/Captain-
Eric-Winkle-Brown-obituary.html)

~~~
gadders
I agree. They discuss them on their obituaries podcasts where the military
subjects are called "moustaches".

They occasionally bundle them up into books which are always worth a read
([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daily-Telegraph-Book-Military-
Obitua...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daily-Telegraph-Book-Military-
Obituaries/dp/1904943276)). I also have the military obituaries rss feed post
into my Pocket account as well.

And it's not all landed gentry :-) :

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12130614/Lt-
Cdr-M...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12130614/Lt-Cdr-Margaret-
Brooke-obituary.html)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12138486/Laurie-P...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12138486/Laurie-
Phillpotts-airman-obituary.html)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12076247/Bruno-
Lo...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12076247/Bruno-Lonati-
partisan-obituary.html)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11701557/Lady-
Roz...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11701557/Lady-Rozelle-
Raynes-Wren-stoker-obituary.html)

------
Loque
RIP, I thoroughly enjoyed the documentary someone kindly uploaded to youtube
on his past, what a fascinating man, experience and history he has had.

